# What happened to the skimmer?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got used Magic Wave on week ago. This tank has some kind of sump were the separated skimmer is located in the first chamber in front of the intake holes. I did not know was it working properly during a week, but when cap was opening, I always seen clear water.
Today the skimmer became noisier and creates bubbles (I assume it should work in this way).

The biggest problem that it throws bubbles back from the intake holes. As result water in display is not clear and level in the sump gone down approximately 1"
Should it work in this way? Looks like now not all water channeling to the other chambers >> sponge >>> intake valve and it creates low water level in the sump
Is it stationed properly? Probably outlet of the skimmer should point to the other side (sponge filter)? I took it out for cleaning, when brought the tank home
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I have never had the Magic Wave but a similar tank (biocube 14gal). 

The skimmer should not have clear water in the collection cup if it does you may need to make adjustments to the height of the cup. 

since this is a new set up it is normal for you to notice micro bubbles in the display once the skimmer settles it should clear up. ( mine took about a week)

the 3rd chamber should have the return pump, this chamber should show signs of water level changes as fresh water evaporates. a 1" in water level in a week is normal but you really should be topping off daily 

hope this has helps 

can you post up a picture of how you have the skimmer positioned


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 5 chambers and the skimmer located on the rigth side of the tank.

It was perfectly OK until today. I think the biggest problem that skimmer runs white bubles






*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

where does the output of the skimmer lead to?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

phomaniac said:


> where does the output of the skimmer lead to?


There ate two outputs .

One lead to the sponge chamber on the left and another to the right wall of the tank. I can not install it different. Could be there any issue with the air inlet?
The guys in BA suggested adding sponge pieces under outputs that sponge will reduce bubbles. It helped but not much

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

